# The S/T Bass Tournament schedule for 2004



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Sunday schedule 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's a tenative schedule for our Sunday tournaments. A few might change do to Open our club tournaments being held on the same date or times. Any changes will be posted here.

O'Shaugnessy **** Griggs
5/16 ----------- 5/23
5/30 ----------- 6/6
XXX ----------- 6/20 June 13th. cancelled (open at Griggs)
6/27 ----------- 7/4
7/18 ----------- 7/11
8/1 ----------- 7/25
8/15 ------------ 8/8
8/29 ----------- 8/22 
9/12 ------------ 9/5
9/19 -----------------------------

Our 2004 Fishoff will be held October 2nd. & 3rd. 1- Day at Griggs and 1-day at O'Shaugnessy. We will post which place we will start before the fish off. A reminder*** Both rivers will be off limits after Wednesday Sept. 29th. This means no one fishing the tournament will be allowed on the river Both Thursday and Friday. I live close to both and will be checking all boats on the water both days.

All starting times are 6:30 AM unless there isn't enough light 
to safely start. All tournaments will be at least 6 hours long. Normal check in times will be 1 - hour before starting time. Entry fees are $20.00 per person including big bass. Team limits are 6 for a 2- man team. 5- for a single. Anyone having questions please contact me @ [email protected]. or Garry @ [email protected] Thanks, Dale & Garry.

Please check back here for any up dates or changes .
__________________
Dale

I'm Retired. Fishing is my job!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Our 2004 Fish off will be held October 2nd. and 3rd. Both days are 8 hour tournaments. Times will be 7:00AM start, and 3:00 PM weigh-in. We will announce which place we will start before the tournament. Both areas will be totally off limits after Sept. 29th. This means NO ONE fishing the fish-off will be allowed on the water Thursday and Friday. I will be check both areas several times both days. All boats and trailors will be noted also. Entry into the fish-off will be $50.00 per person. This includes big bass also. That covers both days. Plaques will be presented to the first 3 places as well as Big bass. Limits for the fish off will be 5 fish per boat per day. WE hope to pay 10 places, depending on the number of entries. 5 place minimum. You must have fished AT LEAST 4 tournaments to qualify. There is still time to get at least three more in. Tuesdays will go until approx. The first week in September. Big bass for the year is still at 4lbs. 2 ozs. You have three more weeks to top this the person with the biggest bass for the year will get a special plaque.
Watch for any more updates.


----------

